# expired rip kits?



## EastCountySD (Aug 29, 2013)

I've recently been hearing about kits expired within the last 2 months for about half of what they normally go for. While everything from this source has been legit I'm going to assume that it would NOT be a good idea to pick any up? Advice?......please chime in guys thanks


----------



## LuKiFeR (Aug 29, 2013)

i wouldnt buy them from source....but if a friend had them n sold me them for cheap.....
id scarf them rite up and enjoy aaaall the swollen hand shit. lol


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 29, 2013)

EastCountySD said:


> I've recently been hearing about kits expired within the last 2 months for about half of what they normally go for. While everything from this source has been legit I'm going to assume that it would NOT be a good idea to pick any up? Advice?......please chime in guys thanks



Easy county huh- haha I'm a long time SD guy here. 

And fuck I would buy them if you think they've been stored properly which in all likely hood they HAVE NOT been


----------



## EastCountySD (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah SD born and raised! Good point about the storage....I do know the guy so.....yeah probably locked in his safe forever.....


----------



## turbobusa (Aug 29, 2013)

I always keep my annual chilled and have gone way over on time and never noticed a diff. If I KNEW they were put up proper i'd have no problem buying. 
If and maybe are just bad words pertaining to gh.  That's just my .2. T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 29, 2013)

Well if its a friend that has id inject 10iu split  the cost of a serum test..if good u buy if not he pay you back your half of test and u make him chew vial by vial and swallow..


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 29, 2013)

Another "trick" is shoot 10iu and see how your blood glucose changes- it should drop a decent amount


----------



## Flex2019 (Aug 29, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Another "trick" is shoot 10iu and see how your blood glucose changes- it should drop a decent amount



This is incorrect. Blood glucose should INCREASE after administering GH. And this is why people say there is a risk if diabetes from long-term GH use.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 30, 2013)

Flex2019 said:


> This is incorrect. Blood glucose should INCREASE after administering GH. And this is why people say there is a risk if diabetes from long-term GH use.



Whoops- my bad not sure why I wrote that LoL


----------



## LuKiFeR (Aug 30, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Whoops- my bad not sure why I wrote that LoL



Because u know NOTHING about what youre spittin.   lol


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 30, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> Because u know NOTHING about what youre spittin.   lol



This is true- but I do know how your ladies pussy taste. It taste like Proviron and Masteron LoL love ya buddy


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah no shit lukifer....lmao....hes still the same....


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 30, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Yeah no shit lukifer....lmao....hes still the same....



What's that? Oh no- it wasn't me who got some "China-man-clen" bastard fuck what is this bash on Enigmatic day? 

I'm gonna go pin 2g of Tren and get back on here once I'm a puddle of sweat- then it's on!


----------



## Lil Canada (Sep 1, 2013)

My hygetropin I've had have been stored right and they expired last month but still have their full effect. On 4iu in the test subject via IM in the Pec made right arm numb for 24hrs and still some joint pain in the right hand. Just depends on how its taken care of.


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 1, 2013)

You kids! always pic pic picking at each other..... funny as hell. T


----------



## Alinshop (Nov 1, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Easy county huh- haha I'm a long time SD guy here.
> 
> And fuck I would buy them *if you think they've been stored properly which in all likely hood they HAVE NOT been*



That would be vital to know before buying.



Enigmatic707 said:


> Whoops- my bad not sure why I wrote that LoL



Well, it sounded good to me


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Nov 1, 2013)

Alinshop said:


> That would be vital to know before buying.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it sounded good to me



LoL ... Like they say- if you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bullshit!!


----------



## Alinshop (Nov 12, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> LoL ... Like they say- if you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bullshit!!



Not something I practice, but you are completely correct Enigmatic :devil-smiley-023:


----------

